# Oh, he wears spandex...



## coohwhip (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey everyone. I tell my friends and people i know that i mountainbike. The first thing that comes to their mind is a roadie that wears spandex lol. Anyone else get this stereotype? I ride XC and FR, but i dont wear that. I dont know why people automatically assume that your a roadie. Anyone know what i mean?


----------



## IndecentExposure (Sep 25, 2006)

Do you like the white spandex, or are you more of a black spandex sort of dude?


----------



## coohwhip (Apr 4, 2007)

IndecentExposure said:


> Do you like the white spandex, or are you more of a black spandex sort of dude?


wtf? I dont wear any kind of spandex lol


----------



## txn (Oct 4, 2005)

Do you wear skinsuits or just bibs?


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

Who cares what others think about what shorts you wear. That's your business.


----------



## coohwhip (Apr 4, 2007)

I dont care what they think, i was just wondering if you guys get the same response


----------



## WorldWind (Oct 31, 2006)

Hello, my nane is Robert and I wear spandex.


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

coohwhip said:


> I dont care what they think, i was just wondering if you guys get the same response


Yeah, I suppose alot of people associate it that way. But I associate their lack of understanding and stereo-typical reactions with being a moron.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

coohwhip said:


> I dont care what they think, i was just wondering if you guys get the same response


If you don't care why are you posting?

Really, the whole spandix vs baggies bit is a bit old.

Kinid of like who has the most 'tude, spandix rodies/XC riders or baggie freeride/all mountian. Personally I don't care what someone thinks of what I wear or what you wear.


----------



## cocavaak (Apr 24, 2006)

I wear lycra myself. I don't like having baggy shorts catching on the saddle and other stuff. In fact the less amount of threads on me the better!


----------



## MichH (Jul 28, 2006)

cocavaak said:


> In fact the less amount of threads on me the better!


Great! Now we've got roadies AND nudies to worry about!!


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

fastale said:


> #############


I'm assuming you can make this statement because you have had sex with them all?


----------



## thedigitel (Jun 12, 2006)

Baggie shorts and baggie moto jersey for me.


----------



## icegeek (Feb 16, 2004)

It's not "free"riding unless the boys go free.


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

forkboy said:


> I'm assuming you can make this statement because you have had sex with them all?


I haven't, but I get so tired of comming around a turn and seeing like 5 or 6 dudes in a blasphemous spandex pile.


----------



## MichH (Jul 28, 2006)

icegeek said:


> It's not "free"riding unless the boys go free.


I don't want to know how girls go 'free' riding do I?!


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

fastale said:


> I haven't, but I get so tired of comming around a turn and seeing like 5 or 6 dudes in a blasphemous spandex pile.


LMAO!

Scarred for life.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

Baggie shorts are for those still dealing with leftover personal issues from 8th grade gym class. Sad, so sad.


----------



## Maida7 (Apr 29, 2005)

coohwhip said:


> Hey everyone. I tell my friends and people i know that i mountainbike. The first thing that comes to their mind is a roadie that wears spandex lol. Anyone else get this stereotype? I ride XC and FR, but i dont wear that. I dont know why people automatically assume that your a roadie. Anyone know what i mean?


MMM! Yeah Ohh! Just picturing you in some yummy spandex. Very tasty!

Dude get over yourself. Wear whatever the hell you want. The clothes don't make the rider. The clothes make you a poser!


----------



## djb55 (Mar 2, 2006)

coohwhip said:


> Hey everyone. I tell my friends and people i know that i mountainbike. The first thing that comes to their mind is a roadie that wears spandex lol. Anyone else get this stereotype? I ride XC and FR, but i dont wear that. I dont know why people automatically assume that your a roadie. Anyone know what i mean?


What gets me is when they ask you 'how many miles did you ride'? I want to tell them 'I don't know because my wheels were in the air half the time'.

BTW...baggies for me.


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

ah yes spandex.. tinker when he rides it it he ripes the pad of the shorts right out so hes on his way to the nudey camp to.. les is not allways beter


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

spandex and baggies are soooooo yesterday.....i ride nekkid......


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

JUNGLEKID5 said:


> ah yes spandex.. tinker when he rides it it he ripes the pad of the shorts right out so hes on his way to the nudey camp to.. les is not allways beter


[scratches head]

You got me.

I read it slowly, one word at a time.

Nope.

No idea what you're trying to say.

Extra letters heerre, missin letters ther, some words words words doubled doubled.

:lol: :lol: :lol:

See, friends; it doesn't matter what shorts you choose. If they're too tight, your typing
may become "ripe".


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

So Coolwhip, do you get the guys saying 'You wear spandex!' with a distorted face of disgust or the girls saying 'you wear spandex...' with lust while checking you head to toes?


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*People don't really know much about mtb*

but they do know Lance Armstrong. I don't think it is any more complicated than that.


----------



## fishbum (Aug 8, 2007)

Yeah, Coohwhip - someday when your package matures you won' t be embarrassed to wear spandex any more.


----------



## dash (Mar 23, 2006)

Only posers stand around whining about what someone else wear's and only [email protected] tell other people what's holding there lack of in place. Just ride...


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Yawn...*

This.... again?.... still?..... really?

I ride with both based on two factors:

1. Type ride: Social or urban vs. singletrack
2. Length of ride: short vs. anything over 2 hours

For social rides where people are stopping, bs'ing, working on clearing technical sections, etc. and for urban rides/pub crawls I'll wear baggies. For singletrack rides longer than a typical social ride, I wear lycra because that's what it was designed for.

In other words, there's room in the types of riding I do for both baggies and laycra to perform their specific purposes.

*An open note to anyone who is uptight about wearing lycra or uptight about being associated with wearing lycra*
And if you're so insecure that you can't look a non-cyclist in the eye and say, "yes, I wear lycra because the clothes are specifically designed for the sport, just like pads and helmets in football or clubs and shoes for golf." then you have some maturity issues that you have to come to terms with.


----------



## pahearn (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## Trouble Maker (Mar 19, 2007)

Did someone say banana hammock?


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

I wouldn't go as far as to say that it's only a maturity issue with some people. It's okay to be modest too. I wear lycra, but I honestly don't even notice what others are wearing while cycling or doing whatever.


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

Ah, one of my favorite topics for discussion!

Maybe you ought to tell your friends that you're a _ree-tahd_ that posts questions on the internet ABOUT what kind of clothes you wear while riding your _quee-ah_ bike around town...

Go ahead, if you're really interested in some fun, do a search for "shaving" or "lycra vs. baggies" or "roadie" or any other fun, mature discussion generating topic(s) here on mtbr.com, the repository for some good folks, yes - and a whole bunch of _reetahds_ as well.


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

fishbum said:


> Yeah, Coohwhip - someday when your package matures you won' t be embarrassed to wear spandex any more.


:lol:

.
.
.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

CHUM said:


> spandex and baggies are soooooo yesterday.....i ride nekkid......


Don't do that around here or you will get put on a sex offenders list.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Coolwhip, It's because all your friends are biker fox fans....


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

lidarman said:


> Don't do that around here or you will get put on a sex offenders list.


now....where the hell did i put that roll eyes emotic....oh!...here it is....


----------



## tomk96 (Nov 10, 2004)

coolwhip, don't forget to mention that you shave your legs too.


----------



## croscoe (May 23, 2007)

Embrace the lycra. If it were up to me, I'd wear bibs 24/7.


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

croscoe said:


> Embrace the lycra. If it were up to me, I'd wear bibs 24/7.


:skep:

Who is it up to?

:skep:


----------



## croscoe (May 23, 2007)

The evil monkey who tends my closet.


----------



## SCC (Jan 20, 2007)

coohwhip said:


> Hey everyone. I tell my friends and people i know that i mountainbike. The first thing that comes to their mind is a roadie that wears spandex lol. Anyone else get this stereotype? I ride XC and FR, but i dont wear that. I dont know why people automatically assume that your a roadie. Anyone know what i mean?


If you were a real rider you would ride mtb...XC , downhill, XXc etc as well as the road. You would own lycra as well as baggies, you would have fat tires as well as skinny ones you're bikes would be heavy and some days they would be light. If that doesn't describe you then what the hell are you a POSER


----------



## JuliusCecil (Feb 21, 2006)

I would be mad as hell if someone accused me of beaing a spandex wearing fruit. Spandex is ok for chicks and certain guys whos loafers aint too heavy. IMNSHO.


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

On the topic of spandex anybody hear that new Pontiac Commercial where its some lady talking about how she saw some guy riding a bike wearing spandex with his beer gut hanging out and it was gross?

I take offense to that ad because that guy wearing spandex with his gut hanging out is me! How else am I supposed to have as much fun and remain comfortable while trying to get rid of said beer gut? Its not by driving a Pontiac thats for sure.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

coohwhip said:


> Hey everyone. I tell my friends and people i know that i mountainbike. The first thing that comes to their mind is a roadie that wears spandex lol. Anyone else get this stereotype? I ride XC and FR, but i dont wear that. I dont know why people automatically assume that your a roadie. Anyone know what i mean?


i am that stereotype. works for me.

rt


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

*rt* said:


> i am that stereotype. works for me.
> 
> rt


This is where we say "this post is worthless without pix."


----------



## G-Cracker (Feb 8, 2006)

Padre said:


> Baggie shorts are for those still dealing with leftover personal issues from 8th grade gym class. Sad, so sad.


^^^ Awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hiramson (Aug 5, 2007)

Ken in KC said:


> Both, based on two factors:
> 
> 1. Type ride: Social or urban vs. singletrack
> 2. Length of ride: short vs. anything over 2 hours
> ...


I agree with this.

My average 4 rides each: 3 times lycra, 1 time baggie.


----------



## mud'n'sweat (Feb 16, 2006)

Padre said:


> Baggie shorts are for those still dealing with leftover personal issues from 8th grade gym class. Sad, so sad.


Exactly Padre. I gave up on the baggy fad after snagging the loose fit on various parts of the bike such as the seat (after getting far back off the back) or even snagging the open baggy leg on the QR on my seatpost clamp. For me, I chose function over form. I'm radically silly like that. Call it gay, 'cause that just makes sense


----------



## coohwhip (Apr 4, 2007)

fishbum said:


> Yeah, Coohwhip - someday when your package matures you won' t be embarrassed to wear spandex any more.


wtf? im in college lol.

You guys just love to up your post count dont ya?


----------



## majura (Jun 30, 2005)

Trouble Maker said:


> Did someone say banana hammock?


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

Embrace the lycra &wear bibs & shave your legs too


----------



## The Tractor (Jan 15, 2004)

*If you wear spandex and look like this.....*

Please, go see a shrink and get out of the '80s. I don't care what anyone wears. Just ride (which I need to get off my a$$ and do).
Me  









PS-This pic reminds me of Barbie Camp........Shudder


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

i wear spandex....but i always stuff it.


----------



## coohwhip (Apr 4, 2007)

The Tractor said:


> Please, go see a shrink and get out of the '80s. I don't care what anyone wears. Just ride (which I need to get off my a$$ and do).
> Me
> 
> 
> ...


who needs to see a shrink and get out of the 80's?


----------



## The Tractor (Jan 15, 2004)

coohwhip said:


> who needs to see a shrink and get out of the 80's?


Me. I have more 80's music than I can shake a stick at. And my road bike was built in '88. With down-tube shifters. And a frame pump. I guess I'm stuck in the '80s rutt.


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

*Speaking of Search...*



coohwhip said:


> wtf? im in college lol.


Whoa! Must be one of them schools that allow term papers to be submitted in TXT MSG Speak...



coohwhip said:


> You guys just love to up your post count dont ya?


Busted! You got me - and a few others as well...

...riiiight! Do a search for "*threads started by*" me or some of the other offenders who you feel may be playing some silly numbers game. THEN report back and dis-away.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Yeah, no schyte*



Padre said:


> Baggie shorts are for those still dealing with leftover personal issues from 8th grade gym class. Sad, so sad.


And I gotta say, I look frickin' hot in lycra.

I used to work construction, and they used to ask me if I wore that stuff. I'd say yeah, and I look hot, too. Want a taste?!? That would usually shut them up.

If somebody says something to you while wearing lycra, just say 'so why are you looking at my package?'

When you get older, you just stop caring about what other people think. Think like Tyler Durden. Let that, that does not matter, truly slide.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

The Tractor said:


> Please, go see a shrink and get out of the '80s. I don't care what anyone wears. Just ride (which I need to get off my a$$ and do).
> Me
> 
> 
> ...


Love the taped nipples....reminds me of the last concert I went to....but the GIRLS wearing them, those almost 20 year-olds did get in! Oh my....juicy, yummy, delicious.

Yep and that pic is not 80's, its mod--might even be a pre-burning man gig.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Let me rephrase that so you're text messaging self understands*



fishbum said:


> Yeah, Coohwhip - someday when your package matures you won' t be embarrassed to wear spandex any more.


PWNED!!!!


----------



## coohwhip (Apr 4, 2007)

glenzx said:


> Whoa! Must be one of them schools that allow term papers to be submitted in TXT MSG Speak...
> 
> Busted! You got me - and a few others as well...
> 
> ...riiiight! Do a search for "*threads started by*" me or some of the other offenders who you feel may be playing some silly numbers game. THEN report back and dis-away.


I dont do test msging, or talk that way...
your not answering my questions, dont even bother posting here, this is MY thread


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

i get the roadie and lycra stereotype, it's okay because i ride on the road in lycra. and offroad in lycra. just ride your bike.


----------



## Trouble Maker (Mar 19, 2007)

coohwhip said:


> I dont do test msging, or talk that way...
> your not answering my questions, dont even bother posting here, this is MY thread


What school do you go to?

Because I want to make sure I *never* have to work with anyone who went to 'school' there. I want to make sure any hirings I am involved in, someone from your school is *never* hired. I want to make sure I *never* even go into the town your school is in. In fact, I would consider moving out of the town I currently live in if it happened to be here, although I really hope not. This town is big enough that I could just avoid that whole side of the city your school would be on if that were the case.

So, what school do you go to?


----------



## tomk96 (Nov 10, 2004)

coohwhip said:


> Hey everyone. I tell my friends and people i know that i mountainbike. The first thing that comes to their mind is a roadie that wears spandex lol. Anyone else get this stereotype? I ride XC and FR, but i dont wear that. I dont know why people automatically assume that your a roadie. Anyone know what i mean?


the only thing stereotypical, is you thinking only roadies wear spandex.


----------



## toaster (Sep 6, 2007)

coohwhip said:


> Hey everyone. I tell my friends and people i know that i mountainbike. The first thing that comes to their mind is a roadie that wears spandex lol. Anyone else get this stereotype? I ride XC and FR, but i dont wear that. I dont know why people automatically assume that your a roadie. Anyone know what i mean?


Sounds like you and your friends have issues. From the wording I get "roadie" and "spandex" must mean something inferior to your sense of self.

You must post a picture of yourself in your preferred cycling duds so that we all have a model that we can all aspire to.

Your friends are probably all really cool, wish we could all be like them, darn!


----------



## nadinno78 (Mar 23, 2006)

MichH said:


> I don't want to know how girls go 'free' riding do I?!


Jam out with the clam out.


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

coohwhip said:


> wtf? im in college lol.


And that means........?

Pretty sad that this is the most entertaining thread going on here right now...


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

Why do people slag others off because they are not like them???????.What are they REALLY trying to say? God,i am so perfect and SAD.


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

lidarman said:


> "this post is worthless without pix."


 +1

But M-M would probably censor them again...


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

It is a little tough to come around a corner and see five guys in camo with shotguns and hunting dogs, riding 800cc quads, when all you got is a lite pair of shorts and a jersey and some bear spray.

But every time they are more amazed, and impressed then anything else, cause you got here on your own, and are going outta here on your own.


----------



## FastGherkin (Jan 27, 2006)

coohwhip said:



> I dont do test msging, or talk that way...
> your not answering my questions, dont even bother posting here, this is MY thread


Maybe: "I don*'*t do test *messaging*, or talk that way... you*'re* not answering my questions, don*'t* even bother... etc.

If you are trying to prove that you are educated, that attempt just fell flat on its face. Hilarious thread! Thank you!


----------



## Fuelish (Dec 19, 2003)

pimpbot said:


> When you get older, you just stop caring about what other people think.


 Yup...very true ....(and I've stopped caring a long time ago - I'm a cranky old bassturd  ) I have an electric blur pair of lycra shorts that I pair with a choice of tie-dyed shirts , and nobody really pays any attention, at least not 'round these here parts  Hell, I still ride with toeclips/straps...LOL


----------



## coohwhip (Apr 4, 2007)

Trouble Maker said:


> What school do you go to?
> 
> Because I want to make sure I *never* have to work with anyone who went to 'school' there. I want to make sure any hirings I am involved in, someone from your school is *never* hired. I want to make sure I *never* even go into the town your school is in. In fact, I would consider moving out of the town I currently live in if it happened to be here, although I really hope not. This town is big enough that I could just avoid that whole side of the city your school would be on if that were the case.
> 
> So, what school do you go to?


go **** yourself


----------



## coohwhip (Apr 4, 2007)

tomk96 said:


> the only thing stereotypical, is you thinking only roadies wear spandex.


i know any rider can wear em, but not everyone knows that, now do they?


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

forkboy said:


> +1
> 
> But M-M would probably censor them again...


what in the world are you two talking about?










   

rt


----------



## jcbikeski (Nov 26, 2005)

When I've mentioned to people that I mtn bike they might talk about how far, high or technical the rides are or how crazy I am for riding at night, but I don't recall anyone ever brining up the topic of what type of shorts I wear.

Now while road riding I did once run into a drunk chic from Ireland while we were cycling along the beach asking why we wore these cycling "costumes". Some other gal once said I didn't look like a (road) cyclist because I didn't have shaved legs.


----------



## Trouble Maker (Mar 19, 2007)

coohwhip said:


> go **** yourself


Where's that at? I've never heard of it. I tried to Google it and I couldn't find anything. It must not be an accredited college. Everything is starting to make sense now.


----------



## fishbum (Aug 8, 2007)

He means: "FU"


----------



## Heylerds (May 15, 2004)

fishbum said:


> He means: "FU"


Trouble Maker was just mocking him.


----------



## fishbum (Aug 8, 2007)

I know, as in "F University"...

Poor coohwhip - started this post and we've berated the heck out of him. Mostly in good fun but he sure set himself up! 

p.s. I'm doing a night ride in spandex shorts tonight


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

*rt* said:


> what in the world are you two talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> rt


That's some hot elbow.


----------



## D4ng3r (Jul 26, 2007)

oh geez, thanks for the chuckle guys


----------



## Sisco_28601 (Mar 16, 2007)

*rt* said:


> what in the world are you two talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too much censored here.... are those baggies or lycras? 

BTW, I think my baggies have some sort of lycra under them... does that make me ashamed of wearing lycras?


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

I use both Lycras and shorts


----------



## ar1981 (Oct 11, 2006)

forkboy said:


> I'm assuming you can make this statement because you have had sex with them all?


lol So true


----------



## MTB Skippy (Jun 30, 2004)

*just ride your damn bike*

WOW I wear Spandex, shave my legs, use a heart rate monitor and sometime I wear baggies and even MOTO pants when I race or ride DH....just ride your damn bike and who cares what you look like.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Skip said:


> WOW I wear Spandex, shave my legs, use a heart rate monitor and sometime I wear baggies and even MOTO pants when I race or ride DH....just ride your damn bike and who cares what you look like.


100% true ...


----------



## SCC (Jan 20, 2007)

fastale said:


> I haven't, but I get so tired of comming around a turn and seeing like 5 or 6 dudes in a blasphemous spandex pile.


You would rather their Johnsons were swinging free so you could get a better look?:thumbsup:


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

lidarman said:


> Coolwhip, It's because all your friends are biker fox fans....


What, Liderman, you got his site as your homepage???:skep: 
Seems like 'da Fox always gets resurrected just about the time I forget about him....thanks alot .


----------



## Trouble Maker (Mar 19, 2007)

fishbum said:


> He means: "FU"


His team got rocked by an underdog last weekend, I love upsets.


----------



## backcountryeti (May 21, 2004)

jeffscott said:


> It is a little tough to come around a corner and see five guys in camo with shotguns and hunting dogs, riding 800cc quads, when all you got is a lite pair of shorts and a jersey and some bear spray.
> 
> But every time they are more amazed, and impressed then anything else, cause you got here on your own, and are going outta here on your own.


This happened to me back east, I sat and drank a beer with these hunters, they couldnt believe I was riding so far out without a motor. They probably made fun of my lycra after I left, but who cares. 
For the post though, I wear both, mostly lycra though, shows off the snake man. Chicks dig it.:thumbsup:


----------



## stingray_coach (Jun 27, 2006)

I like the word "spandex"...it makes me laugh.


----------



## Trouble Maker (Mar 19, 2007)

backcountryeti said:


> For the post though, I wear both, mostly lycra though, shows off the snake man. Chicks dig it.:thumbsup:


Since all of your friends have been to nice to tell you about this, I will do it. When a chick "Awww, it's so cute" or "Look at that little guy... I really like it" it's not a good thing.


----------



## backcountryeti (May 21, 2004)

Trouble Maker said:


> Since all of your friends have been to nice to tell you about this, I will do it. When a chick "Awww, it's so cute" or "Look at that little guy... I really like it" it's not a good thing.


Ouch, that was harsh. Be gentle, I'm new.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Sisco_28601 said:


> Too much censored here.... are those baggies or lycras?
> 
> BTW, I think my baggies have some sort of lycra under them... does that make me ashamed of wearing lycras?


lycra knickers. 

no, you're just swinging both ways......so to speak.......not that there's anything wrong with that. 

rt


----------



## G_Blanco (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi Robert


----------



## rebel1916 (Sep 16, 2006)

WorldWind said:


> Hello, my nane is Robert and I wear spandex.


I like to wear spandex when I MAKE WEREWOLF MOVIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

I wear lycra!!! XD


----------



## ReD_tomato (Jun 25, 2006)

I love my nut huggers! :thumbsup:


----------



## indy dog (Dec 8, 2006)

I wouldn't be caught dead riding with spandex, some dude's look like a rainbow threw up on them. It's a hidieous material all the way around. I hate it when I see fat people riding with spandex and bright colors, it's just gross, no one wants to see that...period. 

Everytime I see a johnny spandex on the trail I just shake my head, you guys look like a bunch of tools.


----------



## coohwhip (Apr 4, 2007)

backcountryeti said:


> Ouch, that was harsh. Be gentle, I'm new.


dont worry, just look at his name, it says it all :thumbsup:


----------



## Killroy (Mar 9, 2006)

WorldWind said:


> Hello, my nane is Robert and I wear spandex.


*Hi Robert!*


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

Yes but maybe they dont give a toss what you think of them.


----------



## stingray_coach (Jun 27, 2006)

mrpercussive said:


> I wear lycra!!! XD


You're a chick...right?


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

stingray_coach said:


> You're a chick...right?


no... i've just got the legs and butt to show... XD

Was really hot that day and dont want to be riding without my armour... Here's a pic of that same drop with me in baggies and on my bigger bike...


----------



## SCC (Jan 20, 2007)

indy dog said:


> I wouldn't be caught dead riding with spandex, some dude's look like a rainbow threw up on them. It's a hidieous material all the way around. I hate it when I see fat people riding with spandex and bright colors, it's just gross, no one wants to see that...period.
> 
> Everytime I see a johnny spandex on the trail I just shake my head, you guys look like a bunch of tools.


At least we're not ashamed and have to hide our tools.


----------



## Sisco_28601 (Mar 16, 2007)

*rt* said:


> no, you're just swinging both ways......so to speak.......not that there's anything wrong with that.
> 
> rt


I do... I ride on the road AND on the trails. That is what you meant, right ?


----------



## croscoe (May 23, 2007)

mrpercussive said:


> no... i've just got the legs and butt to show... XD


:lol:


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

indy douchebag said:


> Everytime I see a johnny spandex on the trail I just shake my head, you guys look like a bunch of tools.


Well, as a grade-A tool myself, apparently - I am so sorry to offend you with my practical choice in cycling wear. Guess I'm not as cool as you, Mr. _*Snap-On Spokesmodel*_.

Oh - here's the real Johhny Spandex:


----------



## greg de taos (Jul 23, 2007)

I ride in my cut off jeans, knee high cowboy boots and the wife beater. I smoke cigarettes (while riding) but the ashes sometimes get in my eyes, I wear a hockey helmet complete with metal cage and oh yeah, I am really hot and ride 200 miles a week. Anyone want to go riding? Coohwhip?


----------



## Killroy (Mar 9, 2006)

mrpercussive said:


> no... i've just got the legs and butt to show... XD
> 
> Was really hot that day and dont want to be riding without my armour... Here's a pic of that same drop with me in baggies and on my bigger bike...


I use to do that drop-in back in the day on a hardtail wearing nothing but....

... spandex.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Killroy said:


> I use to do that drop-in back in the day on a hardtail wearing nothing but....
> 
> ... spandex.


yea... the nike drops are pretty fun... especially once you start launching them... launching in just spandex, i dont know if i want to do that though... XD

Plus there's always Hitler and Ho Chi Minh in which when you bomb it get's really crazy compared to when you ride conservatively... XD


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Killroy said:


> I use to do that drop-in back in the day on a hardtail wearing nothing but....
> 
> ... spandex.


looks like your from san jose... next time you wanna ride just lemme know... i ride with a bunch of guys who come from san jose too... today we're doing JMP in oakland... XD


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

I think I'd like to see MORE fat people riding. In spandex, in cut off jeans, with hockey helmets- who cares?! 

I think there are too many people who don't exercise b/c they're too self-conscious of how they look at the gym or in workout clothing. There are a couple of obese people that I can think of, whom I'd LOVE to see doing SOMEthing.


----------



## indy dog (Dec 8, 2006)

*johnny spandex*

Well, as a grade-A tool myself, apparently - I am so sorry to offend you with my practical choice in cycling wear. Guess I'm not as cool as you, Mr. Snap-On Spokesmodel.

Oh - here's the real Johhny Spandex:



Hey Glen don't get your panties all in a wad..errrr, I mean spandex in a wad. It's just my opinion. If your secure enough with yourself my opinion shouldn't matter to you. Right?


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

indy dog said:


> If your (sic) secure enough with yourself my opinion shouldn't matter to you. Right?


:lol:

Correct, 100% secure enough with myself (?).

Also correct - your opinion does not matter.

FWIW - when you post an _*opinion*_, they're better stated when not coming out the gate offensive from the get-go. All that crap about 'to each their own' and so on...

_Why do I keep feeding the troll(s)...?_


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

glenzx said:


> :lol:
> 
> [5]Why do I keep feeding the troll(s)...?[/I]


Glen, are you still working throught that industrial size bag of troll food that you picked up at Wal Mart at the same time that you got that cool Mongoose?

Lycra for me too. It works for me and I like to pretend that chicks dig it I ride mostly XC and road so baggies just don't make sense for me. I honestly don't understand why some folks get all wound up about what other people wear.

If it truly bothers you to see a bunch of guys in lycra shorts, I would guess that you have a problem more than they do. Be careful. Some day you might find yourself being the self loathing right wing politician getting busted for soliciting gay sex in a public mens room:lol:

And now that I have posted in this thread, we can put it to bed. Let it slide inexorably down the page until it acheaves the annonymity of page 2.


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

Christine said:


> I think I'd like to see MORE fat people riding. In spandex, in cut off jeans, with hockey helmets- who cares?!
> 
> I think there are too many people who don't exercise b/c they're too self-conscious of how they look at the gym or in workout clothing. There are a couple of obese people that I can think of, whom I'd LOVE to see doing SOMEthing.


Maybe it has something to do with all the mirrors they put up at fitness centers? You can't help but see how flabby, bulgy and just plain unattractive you are in workout clothes at the gym. Maybe they need to reconsider that?

Out on the trails or riding the road, YOU don't see how bad you look. Everyone else does. 

Personally, I think guys with nice butts look dam good in lycra!


----------



## indy dog (Dec 8, 2006)

*Coach Glen*

*FWIW - when you post an opinion, they're better stated when not coming out the gate offensive from the get-go. All that crap about 'to each their own' and so on...*

Thanks Glen, I'll try to remember that next time. Pot calling the kettle black? Your first post:

Ah, one of my favorite topics for discussion!

Maybe you ought to tell your friends that you're a ree-tahd that posts questions on the internet ABOUT what kind of clothes you wear while riding your quee-ah bike around town...


Glen thanks for correcting my grammar as well, I see you like to correct others grammar on the internet...good for you. Makes you feel good doesn't it?

I'll leave it at this, spandex has it's place. Here are a few sports where spandex is an excellent choice.

1. Ballet
2. Figure Skating
3. Road Riding

Please spell check me and let me know how I did coach.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

And there are places for guys that have strong opinions about what other guys are wearing:

1) Ballet
2) Figure Skating...


----------



## tomk96 (Nov 10, 2004)

So I rode in baggies this Sat., and it felt like my nuts were in an oven. I forgot how hot those damn shorts get. I better do some laundry and make sure the spandex is clean.


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

indy dog said:


> ... let me know how I did coach.


Regional _'dialect'_ spell-checker was on, and worked perfectly. Look up "New England" and "park the car in Harvard yard".

Is there a 'comprehension' or 'subtlety' checker...?

While I was never talented nor strong enough to pursue a career in ballet or figure skating, I definitely do log a lot of miles on the road. So THAT must be my problem.

Anyhow, I clearly am an ass-hat who will now shut up... as the troll bait was far more fun when I was bored to tears. Sorry to have wasted so much time!


----------



## ifallalot (Apr 12, 2005)

*Like estevez in breakfast club...*

They are NOT tights... It is the required uniform...


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Climbing up the beginning of Chutes and Ladders in Fruita?


----------



## WorldWind (Oct 31, 2006)

Killroy said:


> I use to do that drop-in back in the day on a hardtail wearing nothing but....
> 
> ... spandex.


:thumbsup:

That's the flat on St Joseph's right. Yah we all did that &#8230; on our rigids with no pads in our assos and a t-shirt.


----------



## xR1DeRx (Jan 21, 2007)

I ride in whatever is comfortable for me it's mostly baggies...not against spandex just never bought some....but honestly who cares what you wear?? If you're out to ride you're out to ride..if you care what you wear get off the trail and go walk on the runway....unless you're too fat...then maybe you could be one of those plus size models....haha


----------



## steve47co1 (May 18, 2005)

*I just found this thread*

and all I can say is, if you wear spandex or lycra, make sure it is black. My photo demonstration for that rationale below.


----------



## MichH (Jul 28, 2006)

*What if he finds out?!*

All I can say is.... what if my friend Stevie ever finds this thread...


----------



## bikecop (May 20, 2004)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Padre
Baggie shorts are for those still dealing with leftover personal issues from 8th grade gym class. Sad, so sad.



G-Cracker said:


> ^^^ Awesome. :thumbsup:


so G-cracker, um, were you in Padre's 8th grade gym class?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

mmmh... Lycra!

Nothing like going after a ride to your local supermarket still wearing cycling shorts, all sweaty, pumped up and enjoy how gals to double look at you. :thumbsup:

As said... one day when you grow up you'll enjoy being a stereotype.


----------



## Mojo Man (Sep 1, 2007)

Hello,
My husband wears spandex and likes essential oils! Guess what? It's sexy as hell!

R :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Dwad (Apr 26, 2008)

*Coolwhip, you know how I know U R ghey?*

................


----------



## Dwad (Apr 26, 2008)

*Thanks fastale*



fastale said:


> I apparently really offended someone:
> 
> I almost want to start a new thread highlighting the absurdity of this guy. "I suppose you'll post this as well." _*You're fycking right I'm posting it!*_ This is comedy at it's best right here. And remember kids:


keep up the good work


----------



## Mr. DiCenso (Jul 15, 2008)

If you've ever run High school cross country you'd understand that the tightest, most revealing clothing is always best. It's all about lookin sexy.


----------



## Raineman (Feb 7, 2008)

*Affection*



fastale said:


> only [email protected] wear spandex:ihih:


Is that is how you define your world?: *Things gay, things not gay.*

Ever notice how most of the vocal phobes end up being the Larry Craigs or Joel Osteens? There are so many conflicted men. I wish they would just be gay and not torment themselves and us until they get confronted with their "secret" and then come out, and expect some kind of special attention when they do.

To be clear: What I am saying is your comment reflects FASCINATION WITH BEING GAY. This is a strong indicator. Please refrain from defining the bike riding world by sexual orientation. :thumbsup:

But maybe I'm wrong and you simply use derogatory homosexual references to kid around with your buddies, when chatting with strangers, when posting to blogs, around the dining table, and ...

Sorry for confronting you publically, but I've had enough of comments like what you posted.


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

My god. How am I still subscribed to this thread?


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

fastale said:


> Too funny, logged on this morning and had this private message in my inbox:
> 
> Thread is almost a year and a half old and the dude has a post count of zero. Thought some of you would enjoy it.
> 
> (Also, I had forgotten what I had even written on this thread, looked back at my post and realized how hilariously sarcastic I was, making this story even funnier)


:lol: :lol:

If that guy gets made fun of for wearing lycra it's a personal thing. I don't wear it on the mtb but I do ride road a lot. No one says anything to me when I'm in my sexy spandex


----------



## BC (Jan 11, 2006)

Evil Patrick said:


> [scratches head]
> 
> You got me.
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

so wait....is spandex gay or not?


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

Raineman said:


> Is that is how you define your world?: *Things gay, things not gay.*
> 
> Ever notice how most of the vocal phobes end up being the Larry Craigs or Joel Osteens? There are so many conflicted men. I wish they would just be gay and not torment themselves and us until they get confronted with their "secret" and then come out, and expect some kind of special attention when they do.
> 
> ...


Out of all the cruel and tasteless posts that I have written on this board, it's funny that this is the one that keeps poping up. To be honest with you, I wrote this before I realized how sarcasm does not translate well on forums such as this. My use of satire was an attempt to show how rediculous the OP was.

Anyone who knows me (in _REAL_ life) will tell you that I am far from being a bigot. I have many homosexual friends, and quite frankly, I could give two sh*ts less what anyone wears.

I did like the part where you tried to claim I am a closet homosexual though.


----------



## davidbeinct (Dec 6, 2007)

MtbRN said:


> Maybe it has something to do with all the mirrors they put up at fitness centers? You can't help but see how flabby, bulgy and just plain unattractive you are in workout clothes at the gym. Maybe they need to reconsider that?


(Can't believe I'm posting in this thread!  )

Actually, those mirrors are pretty functional, as they're usually placed by the weight benches and make it easier to keep an eye on your lifting form. I've only just recently switched to doing a lot of my weights with free weights from machines, and have found out just how useful the mirrors are.

Oh, and I wear Lycra unless I'm going shopping or to the pub with my bike. 

David B.


----------



## themanmonkey (Nov 1, 2005)

If stretchy pants are good enough for this guy they're good enough for me.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

jgsatl said:


> so wait....is spandex gay or not?


Only if you have sex with another dude.


----------



## civil (Feb 13, 2008)

fastale said:


> I wrote this before I realized how sarcasm does not translate well on forums


Hmm.........I got it right away and I've never read your other posts. Some people take things pretty seriously...even on thar interwebs.......

PS....I wear spandex and I don't take myself seriously..............unless I'm wearing spandex.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

indy dog said:


> I'll leave it at this, spandex has it's place. Here are a few sports where spandex is an excellent choice.
> 
> 1. Ballet
> 2. Figure Skating
> ...


Dude! I've done all of those things!

Well, I was never serious about the second one. But whatever.

If I'm just going riding on my mountain bike, I usually wear baggies. A little bit more comfortable for not racing, and I'd rather fall on something sturdier (and cheaper) than lycra.

On race day, though, the stretchier and shinier the better. Especially for cyclocross - remounts in anything loose are really difficult.

My favorite thing, though is riding with the local drinking/riding group who spend $200 on special cycling not-spandex pants. Whatever happened to cutting the bottom 6" off of a pair of Dickies or BDUs?


----------



## george_da_trog (Jul 1, 2003)

nachomc said:


> Only if you have sex with another dude.


What if you have sex with a woman and she's dressed like a guy?

george


----------



## Seanbike (Mar 23, 2004)

george_da_trog said:


> What if you have sex with a woman and she's dressed like a guy?
> 
> george


Totally normal.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

I prefer the skater baggie look for mt. bikes and I even wear baggies on the road bike. Ive seen several other roadies wearing baggies. 

But the girls do like the lycras. I have had cat calls from the fems more than once. actually many times. Once I get into my spring summer shape, I wear the lycra more.
and yeah the baggies do get hung up on the the bike. I suprized myself about how may odd contortions I make when riding the trials. ever get the baggies caught on your levers. heh! It's very easy to do, take an jump off balance, turn the bars down and flail your legs trying to keep your balance!


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

fastale said:


> I apparently really offended someone:


Man, you really pissed off the Bikerfox dude..
http://www.bikerfox.com/


----------



## Random Drivel (Oct 20, 2006)

coohwhip said:


> Anyone know what i mean?


No, not really.


----------



## Glass (Feb 22, 2008)

I didn't read every post in this thread so I'm not sure if this has been stated but I wear my tighty shorts under my baggy shorts.


----------



## bikerfox (Jan 21, 2009)

Girls Love Spand-x and a big sock to boot. You boys know who the baddest MFing Mountain Biker is in the world? 
Who did the first flip on a Mountainbike in 2000. Chris with MBA magazine knows who? But BF was 42 instead of 15 so no recognition. Thats ok. 
Got one bad ****** Movie coming out in two monthes. Ride hard get real hard ram em in the hot spot boys.

http://stuntguru.com/ Be the shining Star your buddy's long to see.

P.S. Don't Steal, Don't Lie now kick some fing ass!

Love Bikerfox


----------



## bikerfox (Jan 21, 2009)

When you have had hundreds of girls grab your basket. Then you know your a biking Superstar.
Girls Love spand-x, Biker is an Mad Alpha Hetersexual Male in complete control. Leave the gays alone please Before I come kick your ass. 
We are all the same.

p.s. Don't lie, Don't cheat Never ever steal cause if you do! You will be joining the fudge4packers club behind bars.

Go kick some ass be happy. Straight down that path..

The Dr. Fox


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Not any more....*



jgsatl said:


> so wait....is spandex gay or not?


... gay than going off into the woods with 3-10 guys and not coming out for 3 or 4 hours and needing a shower afterwards.

Nothing wrong with gay. I like a lot of 'gay' things. Labels are so 1985.


----------



## bikerfox (Jan 21, 2009)

You young guys are so not. Here let me give you a tip..

http://www.amazon.com/American-Appa...r_1_9?ie=UTF8&s=apparel&qid=1232507828&sr=1-9

If you want the girls to notice you wear this gay crap;;
I do not know if you teenage & twenty year old guys know this da obviously not, but girls ssssshhhhhssshh are gay. Unless they are yikes.

Guys these pants accent your temple of God! Girls love gay guys. Pretend like BF now go get some fresh pppzzzzyyy. Eat hardly

The Alpha Fox


----------



## cruso414 (Aug 19, 2004)

*speaking of Joel Osteen......*



Raineman said:


> Is that is how you define your world?: *Things gay, things not gay.*
> 
> Ever notice how most of the vocal phobes end up being the Larry Craigs or Joel Osteens? There are so many conflicted men. I wish they would just be gay and not torment themselves and us until they get confronted with their "secret" and then come out, and expect some kind of special attention when they do.
> 
> ...


Did anybody see this? Some of the funniest sh!t I have ever seen.


----------



## johnlh (Aug 16, 2008)

*Talent*


----------



## SanDiegan420 (Jan 5, 2009)

bikerfox said:


> Girls Love Spand-x and a big sock to boot. You boys know who the baddest MFing Mountain Biker is in the world?
> Who did the first flip on a Mountainbike in 2000. Chris with MBA magazine knows who? But BF was 42 instead of 15 so no recognition. Thats ok.
> Got one bad ****** Movie coming out in two monthes. Ride hard get real hard ram em in the hot spot boys.
> 
> ...


 Please tell me this website is a joke, and this upcoming movie is some sort of comedy??

LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

I just want to make clear that Mr. Bikerfox is NOT part of our National MTB Team. You americans can keep him.

Muchas Gracias


----------



## cruso414 (Aug 19, 2004)

*Alright.....*



bikerfox said:


> Girls Love Spand-x and a big sock to boot. You boys know who the baddest MFing Mountain Biker is in the world?
> Who did the first flip on a Mountainbike in 2000. Chris with MBA magazine knows who? But BF was 42 instead of 15 so no recognition. Thats ok.
> Got one bad ****** Movie coming out in two monthes. Ride hard get real hard ram em in the hot spot boys.
> 
> ...


who is using the bikerfox name as a sockpuppet account?


----------



## SanDiegan420 (Jan 5, 2009)

Warp said:


> I just want to make clear that Mr. Bikerfox is NOT part of our National MTB Team. You americans can keep him.
> 
> Muchas Gracias


 sorry amigo he chose the mexican uniform and the mexican colors for his bike.

no es americano!!


----------



## E ! (Jan 15, 2005)

*It goes on*

As a drunken lycra clad tribute to this thread(sorry, no pics.)\ I put on my ""spandex" shorts and did 207 squat thrust while watching myself in the mirror. Yeah! Feel the sweat.


----------



## bikerfox (Jan 21, 2009)

*Girls Love Spand-x*

Do you want the hot BBCChhhhTTSS. I have some breaking news for you cool cats.

Sssshhh sssshh girls are gay. See gay means soft n fluffy, funny & goofy, sensitive beyond logic. Homosexuals highjacked this word. My gay friends, ha ha. Girls Cry for no reason at all. Girls you know are girls. BF is Mr. Wisdom in these blogs. Gonna teach you some things guys. 
#1 Girls are gay.
#2 Be sensitive or gay when with girls
#3 Girls LOVE sexy guys.
#4 Spand-x moutainbike shorts are the key.
#5 be a Rainbow of Colors 4 girls to see. Most guys are scared to look sexy//
#6 Upperclassmen wear these Spand-x pants from American apparrel. Just like moutainbikeshorts without the padding, primarilly for riding not shopping in the grocery store unlees you have 2 pair to negotiate ones center bump.

http://store.americanapparel.net/8328.html


----------



## cruso414 (Aug 19, 2004)

*Is this in another language or something?*



bikerfox said:


> Do you want the hot BBCChhhhTTSS. I have some breaking news for you cool cats.
> 
> Sssshhh sssshh girls are gay. See gay means soft n fluffy, funny & goofy, sensitive beyond logic. Homosexuals highjacked this word. My gay friends, ha ha. Girls Cry for no reason at all. Girls you know are girls. BF is Mr. Wisdom in these blogs. Gonna teach you some things guys.
> #1 Girls are gay.
> ...


I read this a couple of times and I still can't decifer what this sock puppet is trying to say.


----------



## bikerfox (Jan 21, 2009)

*Buy a pair for 20.00*

Try them on for your wife? Girlfriend? No girl? You'll have one after wearing these I promise..Ride your bike to a nightclub with your colorful mountainbike shirt. Walk in, join 20 year old girls dancing & they will go CRAZY! This is new to you California guys I know. Take it from Grampa. ha ha


----------



## cruso414 (Aug 19, 2004)

my wife and daughters think you are funny as hell, maybe you are right.


----------



## Kcnflman (Jun 30, 2008)

Dude,, did you huff the degreaser again?


----------



## GrantR (Apr 16, 2008)

I have about 6 pairs of baggies and 6 pairs of lycra. I almost always wear baggies for mountain rides, and lycra for road rides, so I don't have to do laundry as often. I won't wear baggies on the road.


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

I have had enough of all this shorts rubbish.I am going to ride in a long red dress from now on.At least no one will notice.


----------

